# Not  for sure what i have



## cadillacbike (Apr 6, 2015)

Picked this up on side of the rode. S\n   R  6203970 And a B just below. Has double tubes on top. Thanks[ATACH=CONFIG]207128[/ATTCH]


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 10, 2015)

It's a '62 or '66 Ross. It's been theoried that the first two digits after the R are the year, others say just the first.


----------



## cadillacbike (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks man!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 12, 2015)

Good Rat Rod potential!


----------



## Linc Myers (Nov 17, 2015)

*Looks similar to mine...*

New to the board, browsing posts. This bike also looks very similar to my Murray Skybolt, which I believe is a 1971 model M15010X71525554. I found the info in a 1971 Murray Specials catalog scan at this site:

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/127/1971-Murray-specials-catalog#.VkuAYK6rSis


Thanks for all the info on this board, very cool stuff.

-Linc


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 21, 2015)

Linc Myers said:


> New to the board, browsing posts. This bike also looks very similar to my Murray Skybolt, which I believe is a 1971 model M15010X71525554. I found the info in a 1971 Murray Specials catalog scan at this site:
> 
> http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/127/1971-Murray-specials-catalog#.VkuAYK6rSis
> 
> ...




Welcome to the forum! They are similar designs, but only Murray had the long, pointy rear axle dropouts! well, from 1958-early 90s, when they moved production overseas.


----------



## Eugene Florczyk (May 1, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Welcome to the forum! They are similar designs, but only Murray had the long, pointy rear axle dropouts! well, from 1958-early 90s, when they moved production overseas.



I have this bike and i was told it was a western flyer. I found a M on the front and was told it was a Murray and i looked it up and it looks like a murray skybolt.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 1, 2018)

I had a Western Flyer cantilevered bike, the badge had "M.O.M" at the bottom, which I took to mean Murray Ohio Manufacturing, as well as a reminder of the person who would buy many of them for us. Mine was a late 50s or early 60s model as far as I could tell, with the chain guard that flared upward like a tailfin ala Cosmic Flyer and others and the handlebar grips were dimpled similar to Hunt-Wilde maybe. My mom built her up for me after I had my '95 Schwinn stolen for a few months (recovered) and Tempest was torn down waiting for paint and other things.




FROM: _Kayleigh_. by ME (steadfastcoward on You Tube)


----------



## Eugene Florczyk (May 1, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> I had a Western Flyer cantilevered bike, the badge had "M.O.M" at the bottom, which I took to mean Murray Ohio Manufacturing, as well as a reminder of the person who would buy many of them for us. Mine was a late 50s or early 60s model as far as I could tell, with the chain guard that flared upward like a tailfin ala Cosmic Flyer and others and the handlebar grips were dimpled similar to Hunt-Wilde maybe. My mom built her up for me after I had my '95 Schwinn stolen for a few months (recovered) and Tempest was torn down waiting for paint and other things.
> View attachment 798811
> 
> FROM: _Kayleigh_. by ME (steadfastcoward on You Tube)



The M is not part of the badge, It is on one of the forks and it is Imprinted. There is a Murray on here somewhere's that looks like mine.


----------



## Eugene Florczyk (May 1, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> I had a Western Flyer cantilevered bike, the badge had "M.O.M" at the bottom, which I took to mean Murray Ohio Manufacturing, as well as a reminder of the person who would buy many of them for us. Mine was a late 50s or early 60s model as far as I could tell, with the chain guard that flared upward like a tailfin ala Cosmic Flyer and others and the handlebar grips were dimpled similar to Hunt-Wilde maybe. My mom built her up for me after I had my '95 Schwinn stolen for a few months (recovered) and Tempest was torn down waiting for paint and other things.
> View attachment 798811
> 
> FROM: _Kayleigh_. by ME (steadfastcoward on You Tube)



The M is not part of the badge, It is on one of the forks and it is Imprinted. There is a Murray on here somewhere's that looks like mine.


Eugene Florczyk said:


> The M is not part of the badge, It is on one of the forks and it is Imprinted. There is a Murray on here somewhere's that looks like mine.



I just found out it is a BF Goodrich. The serial number matches. The murrays and BF Goodriches looked alike except for the serial number. Im thankful i did find this site because thats where i found the serial number.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 4, 2018)

If the Goodrich is a Schwinn canti frame, it's going to be a different frame. Snyder built, AMF etc the cantilever is often smaller and the dimensions are not the same (a Murray built Flyer is maybe SHORTER). Not the same though from my experiences. I don't know about the later Murrays, into the 80s.


----------

